# Predator Hunting and Trapping All questions and answers for the newbie to the veteran



## j_seph

Use this thread to offer up tips to help out those folks just getting into Predator hunting and trapping. For all you veterans of the sport, post up some of your tricks of the trade.
Post em up!


----------



## hunter #1

Yeah come on I want to know


----------



## FishinMech

*Here are some starters.*

This will be for new and seasoned hunters to the sport, I love to hunt predators. And when I started hunting them I wish someone would of helped me. So here are some websites for everyone. If you find one that in informational post it on here..

http://www.predatortalkcast.com/Home.html, This is a radio talk cast. This guy talks to all the big time varmint hunters. Click the link and chose a recorded talk cast that you want to know more on.

http://www.varmintal.com/ahunt.htm, This guy is a master at calling in the predator world. His website shows you everything from how to build a homemade e-caller and he provides the sounds free for you to download. Lots of other info on the sport also.

Here are some sites for e-calls.
http://www.alphawolfgamecalls.com/ Local Guy out of Cartersville Ga.
http://www.gofoxpro.com/index.php
There are many others I will add as I locate more.

A couple more.
http://www.allpredatorcalls.com/
http://www.allpredatorhunting.com/

Thanks for looking FishinMarine09.


----------



## FishinMech

Here is another one. Still under constriction. Raw Dog is the man to thank for this one. 

www.georgiapha.com

Here is another one. 
https://www.coyotecraze.com/Home.php
http://www.predatormastersforums.com/
http://www.critrcall.com/
http://www.predatorxtreme.com/default.aspx

Here is the amp for the homemade e-call
http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...62620&cp=&kw=mini+amplifier&parentPage=search
And the speaker.
http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2104031

Soon as I find more ill post them up.


----------



## FishinMech

Ok more. 
http://predatorhuntingtips.com/
http://www.easterncoyotes.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=5&Itemid=22
http://adventure.howstuffworks.com/...ting/alternative-methods/predator-hunting.htm
http://lewand.tripod.com/barkatthemooncoyoteclub/id4.html
http://www.freecoyotehuntingguide.com/

Ok i'll stop for the night.


----------



## j_seph

Also don't forget to join
www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=227414617956#/group.php?v=wall&gid=227414617956


----------



## awr72

awesome links thanks guys,i have built the el cheapo and it works great but i have a portable cd player instead of mp3 but works good have not hunted/killed one yet but we have almost everything together now.i think coyote calling will def add to my year round huntin fun.any ideas on where to get a cheap camo bag to house the call?


----------



## FishinMech

Thanks for that one j seph. We are up to 84 members now lets get 100 by the end of feb.


----------



## FishinMech

Bags
http://shop.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/flambeau-shoulder-bags.aspx?a=367923

These are my favorite. http://shop.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/2-pk-mil-tec-canvas-tool-bags-olive-drab.aspx?a=604926

http://shop.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/mil-spec-plus-travel-organizer.aspx?a=558368

http://shop.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/military-style-tactical-hipster.aspx?a=561506

http://shop.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/molle-deployment-bag.aspx?a=350962

http://shop.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/military-style-tactical-gear-bag.aspx?a=321495

Just a few hope you like them.


----------



## awr72

thanks


----------



## FishinMech

Shooting Rest, 
http://shop.sportsmansguide.com/sea.../cb/cb.aspx+KW+Box&s=SEARCH&a=search&k=bipods

Homemade Shooting sticks. 
2 wooden dowel rods i prefer 1/2"x2.5 foot. A piece of garden hose 6 to 8" a piece of clear rubber tube about 1.5 to 2" and 2 bottoms for a walking cane. Sorry about the drawing. I hope you get the just. If you have any other questions PM me. 

Thanks Randy.


----------



## FishinMech

*Trapping*

Starter for traping. 
Traps, trap chain, trap tags, stakes, hammer, attractants or bait, trowel, trap dye, trap wax, soil sifter, trapping gloves, trap covers, trap basket or a bucket and a trapping license should just about get you started. Educational material is available online or on videos available online.22 rimfire, choke pole, skinning knife, fleshing knife, fleshing beam, various size stretchers, hip boots and or waders and a place to work when your skinning, a freezer will be a must if you plan to sell wet goods and a good alarm clock.

Stole from Coastie's Thanks I thought it needed to be here.


----------



## FishinMech

*Calibers for varmint and seasons.*

.22 rimfires, or smaller, air rifles, and muzzle-loading firearms for bobcat and fox.

Coyotes- Any caliber you wish to use. No limit.

Seasons- Hunting 
Fox and bobcat - Dec. 1 to Feb. 28.
Racoon- Northern 1 per day and Southern zone 3 per day Oct. 15 - Feb. 28 

Trapping-
Mink, Otter, Fox, Opossum, Muskrat, Skunk, Bobcat, and Weasel.
Dates Dec. 1 - Feb 28 No Limit. 

Hog- Year around, no limit, Any caliber. 

Hope i covered it all.


----------



## molly

*Decoy and placement*

Useing a decoy relly makes a difference in getting a shot...and placement plays a big part of it.  What if you want to put a decoy in a certain area of your set-up spot  and don`t have a bush or something to hang it from.  Attached is a picture of a turkey decoy with a rod stuck in the ground holding the it up....with very little wind the decoy will move...you can also hang a bird or a fur-ball that moves useing the same .


----------



## FishinMech

molly said:


> Useing a decoy relly makes a difference in getting a shot...and placement plays a big part of it.  What if you want to put a decoy in a certain area of your set-up spot  and don`t have a bush or something to hang it from.  Attached is a picture of a turkey decoy with a rod stuck in the ground holding the it up....with very little wind the decoy will move...you can also hang a bird or a fur-ball that moves useing the same .



A sock also works. With some fishing line attached to it. Anything will work as long as it moves.


----------



## j_seph

Stumbled onto another one
http://www.coyotegods.com/


----------



## j_seph

awr72 said:


> awesome links thanks guys,i have built the el cheapo and it works great but i have a portable cd player instead of mp3 but works good have not hunted/killed one yet but we have almost everything together now.i think coyote calling will def add to my year round huntin fun.any ideas on where to get a cheap camo bag to house the call?


 I have a camo backpack for mine, just so happens it's fuzzy, tan looking on the inside so I just fold the sides down. 

I have an old cell phone and an Iphone. I downloaded the sounds from varmint als site and the program to make your own sequence of calls. Download the calls to the iphone, took the sim out of my iphone and put it in my old phone in case I need a phone. Then I can leave the Iphone in the bag with the vamint al homemade call and place it where I want and turn the Iphone/Ipod on.

All of this stopped today cause I went and done IT. Bought a foxpro


----------



## famlytraprz

*Traps*

Depending on what animal you are targeting, the trap size and holding power is important.  The best all around trap on the market is the MB 550 from the Minn. Trap Co, for fox, coyote and bobcat.  I prefer the 2-coiled because I sell to the live market and there is very little foot damage.  Baits are by preference but any tainted meat will work.  Some commercial baits are great but very expensive.  I use homemade baits and commercial stuff.  My favorite commercial bait is Black Magic by Jerry Lee and homemade bait is very tainted deer, beaver castor, mink glands, all swirled together.  If you are a beginner, I suggest going to Trapperman.com to learn the basic sets and knowledge.  If you can find an experienced trapper willing to mentor you, take them up on it.  Any other questions, let me know.


----------



## JohnK

j_seph said:


> All of this stopped today cause I went and done IT. Bought a foxpro



Which one and where. I hope you are gonna give us a review after you try it.


----------



## jpf

do you sell your pelts? how much $ per?


----------



## jgyfarms

what call sequences work best in the east?  how long, how loud, which sounds, etc.  which works best, fields, open woods, clearcuts, thinned timber etc. favorite scents, decoys?  Thanks, guys.  I'm learning in case you can't tell.


----------



## j_seph

JohnK said:


> Which one and where. I hope you are gonna give us a review after you try it.


 I bought the spitfire for $199. By far you get what you pay for. If you want tremendous volume it's going to cost you well over $199. I did notice last night that the clearer your line of sight to the call the better the remote works. We had yotes answer but never a show. The call seems real quiet sitting beside you but has plenty of volume for calling with around N. GA. The yotes we had answer last night our last stand were approx. 1/2 mile away.
Below are some phots from a guy in KY that called em in with the spitfire


----------



## j_seph

Just sat in the fork of a tree in the front yard while I sat in the house and within 5 minutes I had at least 30 crows called in, ahhh the possibilities


----------



## JohnK

Those are beautiful animals, I figure at least 2 different ones. I thought they were all supposed to be mangy looking?


----------



## j_seph

*Homemade decoy*

Not mine but from Varmint Al





*The Hammock Decoy
*Hi Al,
My wife Valinda came up with the ideal to use a Weasel Ball toy for a decoy. I bought one for about $7.00 at a local toy store. The problem with it was on un-level ground it didn't roll well and you couldn't see it over the brush. So when I got home I went to work on it. I unscrewed the cap off the ball to access the motor this is what I came up with.
*1.)* Disconnect the tail/Weasel from the ball unscrew ball halves (discard top half of the ball keeping motor half). Motor turns/spins inside ball half.
*2.)* Take the three screws out of the weight retaining cover on the electric motor and remove the weights (a little pressure with screw driver helps achieve this). This gives the motor more speed yet still allows it to wobble when finished.
*3.)* Drill tiny hole 1/16 into side of weight retaining cover then screw back to motor.
*4.)* Drill 1/16 - 1/8 hole in bottom of ball half and glue in a 1/16 - 1/8 steel rod approx 1 - 2 foot long also take a hammer and flatten out about 4 inches of end of rod that goes into the ground to keep rod from spinning (the ball wants to spin the rod so by flattening what's stuck in the ground it keeps the rod from spinning so motor is all that spins) Rod and ball half doesn't spin only motor.
*5.)* Spray paint the assembly dull gray.
*6.)* Reinsert tail/Weasel into hole on motor weight cover.
*7.)* Push steel rod into ground and turn on, it spins the tail and wobbles as well.​Total cost around $10.00 and gives motion as well and uses 1 AA battery. 
Ricky Hammock
Adairsville GA


----------



## DB87

I have a question, and I'm sure it has been asked a million times , but If you're starting with nothing and just wanting to cut down the number of coyotes on the property,  how would you go about hunting coyotes? (Like do I put out bait? If so, what? do I wear cover scent? When to go, etc.. I'm pretty clueless about it them other than just having them wonder upon me while im in a stand during deer season.


----------



## j_seph

DB87 said:


> I have a question, and I'm sure it has been asked a million times , but If you're starting with nothing and just wanting to cut down the number of coyotes on the property, how would you go about hunting coyotes? (Like do I put out bait? If so, what? do I wear cover scent? When to go, etc.. I'm pretty clueless about it them other than just having them wonder upon me while im in a stand during deer season.


Bad as I hate to say it, if you really want to cut the population down then get a trapper.
I've never tried it with bait out, just seems to take away from the game IMO. I would suggest cover scent and play the wind. I have just gotten started and have had more success around 8-9 pm. We have yet to see them cause of (wind and human scent) We had em tore up saturday night at 9:30 had one challanging us, circled us, came within 30 yds but would not come out of the pines. As cmghunter on here said, you can really educate more animals at night but it sho is exciting. go to www.predatormasters.com sign up and join their forums.


----------



## Lighterknott

Here is another message board with a lot of dedicated predator hunters.  A lot of them live and hunt in the east so you get better ideas and tactics for the terrain we hunt in:

http://forum.finsandfur.net/


----------



## dakotajoe

www.georgiapha.org


----------



## ussoldier2013

Since I dont have a trap, yall think it would be a good idea to put out some dead squirrel or some other dead critter and hunt from a scaffold. From what I've heard, yote hunting at night is legal isnt it?


----------



## j_seph

ussoldier2013 said:


> Since I dont have a trap, yall think it would be a good idea to put out some dead squirrel or some other dead critter and hunt from a scaffold. From what I've heard, yote hunting at night is legal isnt it?


 It is legal at night all year on private land. I'd suggest calling as I have never tried baiting a yote.


----------



## ussoldier2013

well it looks like ill be breaking in my new M4 and AR 15 this weekend


----------



## j_seph

ussoldier2013 said:


> well it looks like ill be breaking in my new M4 and AR 15 this weekend


and, what happened?


----------



## UYD4L

Anybody sell what they catch either for pelt or meat?  If so how much for a coon how much for a yote?  Got a friend who got some traps and was asking.  I've trapped some coons but never sold any.


----------



## bigtasty22

i would really like to try this kind of hunting im used to hunting duck and turkey but the seasons are shot and i really need somthing to take my mind off of it during the offseason what kind of gun do you sugest i use?


----------



## j_seph

bigtasty, it all depends on what kind of areas your gonna be hunting, we use anything from a 22-250, 7mm-08, 22 mag, 12 gauge shotgun


----------



## bigtasty22

well mostly wooded areas like paulding forest and on some privite land.... and i dont think i will have to make any extremly long shots....having that said now what do you think


----------



## bigtasty22

and also what is the exact season for coyotes


----------



## j_seph

Private land you can hunt yotes day or night year round
WMA can only be in the day time using firearms legal during the given season. Shotguns are #2 shot and smaller, I would say a 22 mag or shotgun with turkey loads


----------



## bigtasty22

well thanks for the help if i get a kill i will make sure you see it


----------



## chewy32

Please correct me if im wrong. Just bought a couple mb's and just wanting to pass time and get rid of some yotes. I understand I have to put in for a free trappping license even though I have the life time fish and game licence. Im dont plan on selling any thing but my ? Is can put out my traps year around if I let every thing go but coyote's? Also how do you apply for the license you mail it in I guess?


----------



## j_seph

No idea other than you have to have a liscence to trap even if it's 1 or 2 traps for yotes to get rid of em. You also have to go by the trapping regs.


----------



## childers

http://www.georgiawildlife.com/site.../lbru/pdfs/Commercial License Application.pdf

you have to have a license to trap no matter what. its a free license if its only on your private land. if it is anyone else's, the license cost $30.


----------



## Heardtoyotahunter

Can you hunt yotes from a stand all year long?


----------



## childers

yes, with a valid hunting license. no special license is required


----------



## JonathonJEB

if you have never had a trapping liscense when you fill out the form do you leave blank the spot for trapper #.


----------



## JonathonJEB

Does anybody know the rules for trapping on National Forest, like is it legal all year for yotes? Also do you have to mark your traps to make them visible for everyone to see?


----------



## childers

JonathonJEB said:


> if you have never had a trapping liscense when you fill out the form do you leave blank the spot for trapper #.



yes, they will assign you one.


----------



## JonathonJEB

Thanks Childers. Also if anyone could give me and idea of how many pounds of wax does it take to cover a trap in a pot that is about the same size as one trap.


----------



## Marietta Mike

*Noob Questions*

1) Do you have to have a trappers license to set traps for coyotes with no intent to sell?

2) If you're targetting coyotes can you set traps that are larger than 5-7/8"?

3) If you catch anything other than a coyote do you have to let it go unharmed?


----------



## JonathonJEB

good question? you may have to post on the main forum and not in the newbe thread to get it answered. Im not 100% but im pretty sure that you have to have a liscense no matter what thats what it says on up the page.


----------



## moyehow

UYD4L said:


> Anybody sell what they catch either for pelt or meat?  If so how much for a coon how much for a yote?  Got a friend who got some traps and was asking.  I've trapped some coons but never sold any.



Does anybody want to answer this question or is it a secret?


----------



## j_seph

PM sent


----------



## Trackemdown85

I was told when I purchased my lifetime liscence that the only thing I would ever have to purchase again was a Duck stamp. But if I read correctly I DO have to purchase a trappers liscence. Also i plan on getting 2 MB 550's to start. How much dye and wax do i need for just 2? It doesn't seem too difficult to dye and wax but im green! Any tips are appreciated! Thanks


----------



## steeltrap

*Coyote and Fox Trapping / Running Pens*

I'll be Trapping Coyote and Fox in Ga. after Deer Season this year and wondered it you guys had a heads up on and Fox Pens I may could contact.

Thanks Much!

Matt


----------



## RookieHunter86

what do you guys do with yotes after you kill them?


----------



## Big7

j_seph said:


> It is legal at night all year on private land. I'd suggest calling as I have never tried baiting a yote.



I know this is an old post and prolly answered before I
get to the end the thread so... Here goes.

You sure you can be hunting at night with a rifle and a spot light, night vision or whatever?

Don't sound like I want to try sell that story to DNR.


----------



## Hooked lip

*New to the game, need help*

If you're from the area then you know, we have a terrible coyote problem in west georgia. We have a farm in bowden and  are trying to work it into decent deer and turkey hunting land at the least. I've heard some different things, but looking for best tactics on some extermination such as times to hunt, best tactics and general understanding of the animal.  Also interested on how to learn about curing the hides. 
Any help is most appreciated


----------



## mpwarrak

Hunting coyotes is more of a sport than anything.  You will get a couple if you're lucky and the rest will wise up.  I had the coyotes around here running full blast if you so much as shone a light near them.  If you really are serious about exterminating them and actually putting a dent into the population, you need to get into TRAPPING.  Hire a trapper or do it yourself if you have time.

If you hunt them you will out in tons of hours and once you get 2 or 3 coyotes you might say "that put a dent in the population".
Not true.  In the last 1.5 years I have killed 13 coyotes within 1/4 mile of my house, my neighbor has killed a couple, and another neighbor 3 or 4.  And there are still plenty out there!  And I haven't even tried that hard.

Not sure how many acres you have but If it has not been trapped I'll bet you can take 20-30 coyotes for every 100 acres you have (that's a guess, not based on any research)

Read about trapping here on the forum and give it a try.


----------



## Hooked lip

Well, I myself am not very big on the idea of trapping. I don't want to kill coons, foxes or cats.  Nor do I like to make an animal suffer for any prolonged amount of time. Not knocking anybody for doing it, i respect it especially being the ways of old. I catch your drift though on them catching onto the calling and shooting. I just want them to quit eating all the fawns!  I've heard some other tactics that I believe are illegal, but I'm not willing to risk my hunting rights if I'm caught by GW


----------



## mpwarrak

Hooked lip said:


> I don't want to kill coons, foxes or cats.  Nor do I like to make an animal suffer for any prolonged amount of time. GW



This is the mentality of so many people.  For some reason every time "trapping" is mentioned, people think of monstrous bear size traps with jagged toothed jaws.

With today's offset modern traps, 90+ % of catches result in no foot damage whatsoever in my experience.  I've released coons, possums, and dogs completely unharmed.  In all my trapping, I've only had 2 animals with any damage, both with traps I don't like to use anymore.  One was a coyote that barely caught toes, and one coon back leg.  I don't like that either and have changed some things to hopefully prevent that in the future.

But animals suffer much longer when hunters shoot and wound them but they don't die from it.  Pick your poison.  Whether you hunt or trap, the best you can do is keep getting better at it so that you minimize suffering.

Even the DNR in some states uses foot hold traps to study, tag, and release foxes and other such animals.

But, of course, it's totally up to you what you decide, I was just saying that trapping will be more effective.

I'm not the authority on tactics for hunting coyotes, but if you post a new thread asking SPECIFIC questions as to techniques someone will be able to help you.


----------



## Hooked lip

thanks bud


----------



## Gonzo9978

Giving coyote hunting a try for the first time. There's a coyote hunt open on Pinelog WMA right now. My questions are, do I have to wear orange while hunting yotes? And, what do you guys do with them after you kill them?


----------



## shotgunpapa

*new to trapping*

Hey ya'll i am just starting to trap have some question if you don't  mined first do you sale your pelts if so what is the biggest pelts that sale. and if they sale how would i go about paying taxes on the money   I thank you for your help. i thought about coon & coyote, bob cat we have lot on our hunting club.


----------



## one hogman

FishinMech said:


> .22 rimfires, or smaller, air rifles, and muzzle-loading firearms for bobcat and fox.
> 
> Coyotes- Any caliber you wish to use. No limit.
> 
> Seasons- Hunting
> Fox and bobcat - Dec. 1 to Feb. 28.
> Racoon- Northern 1 per day and Southern zone 3 per day Oct. 15 - Feb. 28
> 
> Trapping-
> Mink, Otter, Fox, Opossum, Muskrat, Skunk, Bobcat, and Weasel.
> Dates Dec. 1 - Feb 28 No Limit.
> 
> Hog- Year around, no limit, Any caliber.
> 
> Hope i covered it all.



This needs to be updated as the rules have changed since then you can use centerfires again for fox and bobcat


----------



## Permitchaser

Dollar General has a cat toy that. I bought for about $10. It has a bunch of feathers on a plastic rod that sticks up 1' and spin back and forth has a heavy base that sits on the ground


----------



## Hootiewho

As others have said, don’t go crazy buying a decoy. I had a hawk swoop in and snatch the rabbit off my jack in the box decoy years ago. Last I saw of it was flying out over Clarks Hill lake.


----------



## Dusty Roads

j_seph said:


> Also don't forget to join
> www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=227414617956#/group.php?v=wall&gid=227414617956


Tried to view so do I ned to be invited?


----------



## Dusty Roads

Permitchaser said:


> Dollar General has a cat toy that. I bought for about $10. It has a bunch of feathers on a plastic rod that sticks up 1' and spin back and forth has a heavy base that sits on the ground


I'm gonna look for it-thanks


----------



## Bear706

Dusty Roads said:


> I'm gonna look for it-thanks


I've been watching a lot of Coyote hunting shows/Vids of late, and I know I could make a lot of the stuff that's out there... Down loaded an app off of the Google Store for Coyote Calls, and a Blue tooth speaker should work just fine, and I'm looking for something to use as a decoy... This "Cat Toy" Idea has merit..


----------

